
Learn Python Programming - mgalarny
http://askpython.com/
======
0xmohit
One is left with very little doubt about the quality of such resources, when
you see examples like [0]:

    
    
      def sum(list):
          sum = 0
          for l in list:
              sum = sum + l
          return sum
    
      mylist = [1,2,3,4,5]
      print(sum(mylist))
    

Hint: Observe the name of (1) the function, (2) the parameter therein.

[0] [http://askpython.com/functions/](http://askpython.com/functions/)

~~~
_RPM
I recently failed a Google interview. I used Python. I believe I did solve the
problem, but my code might have been the deciding factor in rejecting me. My
code looked similar to this. For example, I implemented my own `min`. Which
did a O(N) walk of the array. Probably a horrible choice on my end. Looking
back I should have used more builtins.

~~~
tveita
Nitpick: The built-in min() is also O(n) on the length of the array, though it
will be a bit faster as a built-in C function.

You're probably right that you shouldn't have reimplemented it though -
knowing how to use the language and its standard library is a good indicator
for real-word experience.

~~~
_RPM
This was for a new grad role though. I'm just about to get out of college.
Looking back , I really fucked up by not using Pythonic style. The only reason
I chose python is because of it's string handling capabilities, etc as opposed
to C - where I'd have to implement boiler plate stuff most likely, and worry
about resizing arrays, etc.

------
sidlls
This is definitely a very soft introduction for beginners to both Python and
programming in my opinion. I didn't go past the first two exercise groups.

I would omit the remarks at the beginning about 2 vs. 3 compatibility. Not
only is it wrong as an absolute, it doesn't add value to the tutorials. The
audience this is appropriate for is unlikely to care or even understand.
Simply link directly to the Python 3 version to download.

~~~
simula67
I love how the Python community subtly works promotion of Python 3 into every
single discussion

~~~
wiz21
I love how the Apple community subtly works promotion of the latest iPhone in
every single discussion

------
jdeisenberg
Seems very short on explanation. I believe that "How to Think Like a Computer
Scientist"
([http://interactivepython.org/runestone/static/thinkcspy/toc....](http://interactivepython.org/runestone/static/thinkcspy/toc.html))
gives better explanation plus allows testing code in the browser.

~~~
ftrflyr
Thanks for sharing this. I am currently learning Python and this is my
approach:

[1] Work through Learn Python The Hard Way (both online and the book) [2]
Build an AI Agent to Solve Raven's Progressive Matrices

Focusing on these two things only provides the knowledge and practice
necessary to learn and implement I believe. Obviously, I just started so maybe
I'll provide an update once I get along further months from now.

~~~
andnand
There was some discussion on reddit about why LPTHW isn't as great a resource
anymore and some suggestions for alternatives.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/40s6dm/meta_can_we_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/40s6dm/meta_can_we_take_learn_python_the_hard_way_off/)

------
teach
I'd argue that this isn't especially "for beginners". I know I'm a special
case, but you cover more concepts in 18 exercises than I cover in my entire
first book (Learn Java the Hard Way; 58 exercises and 250 pages).

Maybe people who already know how to code in other languages but are just
trying to Learn Python?

~~~
ggggtez
I'd argue a book isn't really comparable to a website, if done correctly. A
book needs to be self sufficient. Websites can move faster and suppliment with
googling

~~~
thewhitetulip
true but few books are awesome like Python Programming by Mark Lutz ((I forgot
author's exact surname, sorry)

------
denfromufa
I started learning python mostly by going through Google lectures by Nick
Parlante:

[https://developers.google.com/edu/python/](https://developers.google.com/edu/python/)

Google Code Jam is very helpful if you like algorithmic programming.

One of the nicest things about python is rich libraries for daily mundane GUI
automation: pyautogui, pyhooks, pywinauto, sikuli, etc.

------
JacquesUndocked
Affiliate links pretending to be a useful site. No "About Us" on the site and
Whois information blocked by 3rd party service. So much web noise making a
fast buck instead of producing a real product or service.

~~~
teach
Not to mention what was probably an expensive domain name.

It definitely seems shady to me.

~~~
mgalarny
I spent a lot of time making the exercises. Nothing shady :)

~~~
teach
Sorry to cast doubt. I forget what it's like for people that don't do this
professionally; I could have created all those assignments in 10 hours, tops
because that's what I've done for a living for the past 19+ years.

Good luck.

~~~
dx034
Still not shady if it helps others to learn Python. I don't have an issue that
someone gets money for providing tutorials online. And maybe there's a reason
why he doesn't want to find his name on Google.

Whois protection makes sense anyway, the amount of spam you get after
registering a website is incredible. IMHO it's worth spending $2/yr for that
service.

